# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار و اعمدة) - اليوم الاثنين 27 يناير 2014مـ

## زول هناك

*اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة
اللهم اجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صباح الخير زول هناك واصل مع الشكر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يواجه ريد بول النمساوي مساء اليوم بالدوحة القطرية 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يواجه المريخ مساء اليوم بملعب النادي الاهلي ريد بول النمساوي و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي للموسم الجديد وكان المريخ قد خاض ثلاث جولات خلال معسكره في الدوحة حيث لعب مباراة الاولي امام بايرن ميونخ وخسرها بهدفين نظيفين و لعب في ثان الجولات امام زينت الروسي وخسرها المريخ بثلاثة اهداف دون رد وخسر مباراته الثالثة امام الوحدات الاردني بهدف و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي الرابعة للمريخ في معسكره بالدوحة و يتوقع ان يؤدي تجربة خامسة امام نادي افريقي بالخرطوم في الاول من الشهر المقبل بملعب استاد الخرطوم . ويتوقع ان تشهد مباراة اليوم عودة اللاعب اوليفية في الهجوم بجانب المتالق تراوري الذي احرز هاتريك في مران الامس في التقسيمة الرئيسية التي انتهت بفوز المريخ على المرابط بخمسة اهداف مقابل هدفين 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يتجه للاكسبريس و البن بديلين للاشانتي وشيلسي 

كفرووتر/ خاص
اتجهت ادارة نادي المرخ لانتداب نادي الاكسبريس اليوغندي الى الخرطوم للعب معه في الاول من الشهر المقبل و ذلك بعد اعتذار ناديا شيلسي و الاشانتي الغانيين بسبب مشاركتهما في البطولة الافريقية و كما برز اتجاه ايضا لمفاوضة البن ليلعب مع المريخ عقب مباراة الذهاب في الخرطوم احد ايام 10 او 11 من الشهر المقبل 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*تشكيلة جديدة للمريخ امام ريد بول النمساوي وكروجر يستبعد بلة وباسكال

كورة سودانية
يؤدي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ مساء غداً يوم الاثنين مواجهته الودية الرابعة والاخيرة من خلال معسكره الحالي بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة ، حيث يستقبل بملعب نادي العربي بقطر بطل الدوري النمساوي ريد بول سالزبورج الذي سبق وان فاز علي أبطال أندية العالم وأوروبا البافاري البايرن بثلاثية نظيفة ودياً  الاسبوع الماضي .
 وتعتبر مباراة الغد الودية بمثابة اختبار حقيقي وفعلي للأحمر مع اقتراب انطلاقة الموسم التنافسي في الرابع من شهر فبراير المقبل الذي سيدافع فيه المريخ عن لقبه بلقاء الاهلي عطبرة بالخرطوم  قبل مواجهة كمبالا ستي الاوغندي في ذهاب تمهيدي ابطال افريقيا في الثامن من فبراير .
واستعد المريخ جيداً للمباراة  من خلال سلسلة من التدريبات الصباحية والمسائية حيث أجرى صباح امس تدريبا بملعب الأهلي كما تدرب مساءً بإستاد العربي وضع من خلاله الطاقم التدريبي اللمسات الأخيرة على طريقة اللعب بجانب توزيع المهام للعناصر الأساسية.
وربما دفع الالماني كروجر بقائمة من النجوم بعد التعديل المفاجئ في التشكيل حيث استبعد بلة جابر وسيحل مكانه الطاهر الحاج بجانب عودة أحمد الباشا ليلعب منذ البداية  بجانب أكرم الهادي سليم في حراسة المرمى أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في الدفاع الغاني جراندي على الأطراف باسيرو بمبا واحمد الباشا كمحاور بعد استبعاد باسكال واوا الذي سيبقى حاضراً في مقاعد البدلاء وهيثم مصطفى ورمضان عجب وراجي في الوسط والمالي مامادو تراوري واوليفية في المقدمة الهجومية على ان يدفع في الجزء الأخير من المباراة بكل من محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة وباسكال وأحمد عبد الله ضفر والنيجيري مالك بعد تعافيه من الإصابة وإبراهيم الحاج إبراهومة .







*

----------


## زول هناك

*ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ قمة الدورة الأولى ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ

كورة سودانية
سيضطر الاتحاد العام لتأجيل مباراة القمة بين الهلال والمريخ في الاسبوع الثامن من الدوري الممتاز الى وقت لاحق في ﺣﺎﻝ وصل ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺃﻭ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟـ ) 16 ( ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ . ﻭﺃﻭﻗﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺟﺮﻳﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﺭﻭﺗﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ الهلال والمريخ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ . ﻭﺗﺼﺎﺩﻑ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 25 ، 26 ﻭ 27 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺗﻠﻤﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻱﻛﺸﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺣﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻋﺔ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﺘﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕﻛﻞ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ، ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻉ ، ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ، ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟـ 11 ، 12 ﻭ 13 ﻣﻦ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﺘﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 18 ، 19 ﻭ 20 ﻭﺗﺨﺘﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 25 ، 26 ﻭ 27 ، ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 4 ، 5 ﻭ 6 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 11 ، 12 ﻭ 13 ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ 18 ، 19 20 ﻟﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلتشي يدشن اهدافه في الدوري التايلندي 

كفرووتر/ رصد 
دشن نجم المريخ كلتشي اوسونوا صاب الرقم (10) اول اهدافه لفريقه تيروساسانا في الدوري التايلندي و نال اللاعب رضاء الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة و يجدر ذكره بان اللاعب كان يرغب في الاستمرار الا ان المريخ رفض التجديد له 



*

----------


## زول هناك

*رئيس الاهلي القطري يستضيف عبدالصمد وعطا المنان 

المصدر الزاوية
استضاف الشيخ احمد ، رئيس نادي الاهلي القطري بمجلسه بمدينة الخور مساء اليوم عبد الصمد محممد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ ، والحاج عطا المنان نائب رئيس الهلال ، ورئيس نادي الرمثاء الاردني ، يذكر ان رئيس النادي الاهلي كان قد رعى مهرجان الثقافة السوداني الذي شارك فيه الهلال والمريخ في مباراة احتفالية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مدرب المريخ يركز على الجانب الهجومي أمام ريدبول

كورة سودانية
يركّز الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ على خط الهجوم في مباراة الفرقة الحمراء وريدبول النمساوي المقامة في السادسة من مساء اليوم على ملعب العربي وسيعمل الألماني على تصحيح أخطاء خط الهجوم الذي فشل في هز الشباك في المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها الأحمر من خلاله معسكره الحالي امام زنت الروسي وبايرن ميونخ والوحدات الأردني وركّز المدرب الألماني في التدريبات الأخير على الجوانب الهجومية ووجّه الرباعي راجي ورمضان والباشا وشيمليس في التدريب وطلب منهم تنفيذ الاستراتيجية التي وضعها بمثالية ويعتمد المدرب على رأس حربة وحيد فيما يؤدي راجي عبد العاطي ورمضان عجب أو الباشا وشيمليس أدواراً هجومية ويصعدان للهجوم كجناحين ثم يعودان إلى الدفاع لأداء الواجبات الدفاعية أمام الظهيرين ويعتقد المدرب الألماني أن رمضان وراجي لم ينفّذان المطلوب منهما في مباراة الوحدات الأخيرة ويصر مدرب الفرقة الحمراء على أن أسلوبه مثالي والمشكلة ليست في الطريقة التي يتبعها ونفى أن يكون أسلوبه دفاعي كما نفى ايضاً اعتماده على مهاجم واحد وقال إنه يعتمد على ثلاثة مهاجمين رأس حربة وجناحين.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير على وجه الخير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

صباح الخير زول هناك واصل مع الشكر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

صباح الخير على وجه الخير



صباحكم نور يا أحبابي نتمني للمريخ التوفيق في مباراة اليوم وكل يوم
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*يا صباح الخير والبركه .. يا صباح التفاؤل والإشراق .. صباحك نور يا زول هناك .. أسعدك الله بقدر ما اسعدتنا .. دائما نتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد ونسأل الله لك العافيه والصحه والنعيم المدرار ولك خالص التقدير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مصدر العناوين الرياضية _كورة سودانية 



العالمي يواجه ريدبول النمساوي .. والجنرال يختبر تشكيلة اليوغندي
المسيكني وبوقرة يشيدان بالزعيم .. ونجم مازيمبي يرشح الاحمر للذهاب بعيدا في الابطال
الهلال يكسب مسيمير في تجربة غير معلنة .. كروجر يركز علي الهجوم
الاحمر يفشل في اداء تدريب مسائي .. رئيس القطاع الرياضي السابق يحذر المريخ
ضفر وبلة خارج الحسابات .. الاشانتي وتشيلسي الغانيان يعتذران للمريخ


*

----------


## زول هناك

*
العالمي يتزود لبطل اوغندا بـ(ريد بول)
(الهدف) تكشف حقائق مريبة عن مسار حامل اللقب في الممتاز
محور كمبالا: سنتعادل مع المريخ في الخرطوم .. الملاعب تتسبب في الغاء التدريب المسائي
البرنس وجبل الجليد وشميليس يقودان العالمي .. الاصابة تحرم ضفر من المشاركة
مورينهو: ريد بول خصم قوي وكروجر سيرمي بكل اسلحتة اليوم

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
المريخ يختتم معسكره بمواجهة من العيار الثقيل امام بطل النمسا
شيلسي الغاني بديلا للاشانتي والزعيم يترقب الموافقة النهائية اليوم
حارس كمبالا سيتي يرفع راية التحدي في وجه الاحمر
الكيماوي يستقيل من اتحاد الخرطوم .. اذاعة الشباب والرياضة تنقل لقاء المريخ
شميليس والرسام يطيحان براجي ورمضان .. تدريب صباحي مثير

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
بعد رفض النمساوي ملاقاته: الهلال يكسب المسيمير في بروفة الرمثاء الخطير
العريس الشغيل خطف الهدف الوحيد ووارغو تألق واهدر مهرجانا من الاهداف
الخرطوم الوطني يواجه الاهلي القاهري بطل افريقيا بالاربعاء
المريخ يودع الدوحة بمواجهة ملتهبة اليوم مع النمساوي
اعفاء السودان من تمهيدي الكاف .. القانون يمنع صلاح ادريس من الترشح لرئاسة الهلال

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
رئيس الاهلي عطبرة: مواجهة المريخ في الجولة الاولي اختبار حقيقي للكونفدرالية
المفوضية تقرر فتح باب العضوية بالهلال علي مدار الاسبوع
المريخ يودع الدوحة بلقاء ريد بول النمساوي في آخر التجارب التحضيرية

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
الهلال يكسب مسيمير القطري بهدف الشغيل
امين عام المريخ: قرعة الممتاز متوازنة
اهلي شندي يعود للتدريبات استعدادا للاسماعيلي

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
ياسر حداثة: لا اخشي مواجهة المريخ في المنافسة
الهلال يكثف اعداده بالدوحة والنابي يضع لمساتة النهائية للاردني
المدير الفني لكمبالا سيتي: لا اخشي جماهير المريخ

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
الهلال يختتم مناوراته اليوم لمواجهة الرمثا الاردني غدا
كروجر يرحب بقرعة الممتاز
الهلال يكسب مسيمير القطري بهدف الشغيل

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الاخ زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير حبيبنا زول هناك ومشكوووووووووووووووور على الابداع الصباحي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*برشلونة يستعيد صدارة الليجا بعرض ممتع وثلاثية في مرمي مالاجا


عرض ممتع ..وثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ، استعاد بهما برشلونة صدارته للدوري الإسباني ، على حساب ضيفه مالاجا ، في اللقاء الذي جري بملعب كامب نو بالجولة (21) لبطولة الدوري الإسباني.

تقدم  برشلونة بالهدف الأول عن طريق جيرارد بيكيه (ق40)، وضاعف بيدرو رودريجيز النتيجة (ق55) ، وأضاف اليكسس سانشيز الهدف الثالث (ق61) ، ليرتفع رصيد برشلونة إلي (54) نقطة متساوياً مع اتلتيكو مدريد ومتفوقاً بفارق الأهداف ، وظل مالاجا في المركز (16) برصيد(21) نقطة.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أتلتيكو مدريد يسحق فايكانو برباعية  ويعتلي صدارة الليجا لمدة ساعتين

اقتنص فريق أتلتيكو مدريد فوزاً مستحقاً خارج أرضه أمام مضيفه رايو فايكانو بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين في الأمسية الكروية التي احتضنها ملعب "تيريزا ريفيرو" معقل فايكانو الأحد في الجولة الحادية والعشرين للدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم "الليجا".

أتلتيكو تصدر ترتيب الليجا مؤقتاً بعد أن رفع رصيده إلى 54 نقطة بقيادة مديره الفني الأرجنتيني دييجو سيميوني لكن برشلونة عاد وانتزع الصدارة بفارق الأهداف إثر فوزه على مالاجا 3-صفر ، ليفقد أتلتيكو بذلك الصدارة بعد ساعتين فقط ، بينما تجمد رصيد فايكانو عند 16 نقطة بالمركز التاسع عشر وقبل الأخير.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم

مفاجأة المريخ ومفاجأة الرئيس !
يختتم المريخ تجاربه الاوربية مساء اليوم بلقاء رد بل سالزبورغ النمساوى تمهيدا لاسدال الستار على برنامج معسكره الاعدادى فى قطر الذى امتد لاكثر من اسبوعين خاض خلاله ثلاثة مباريات بدأت مع بايرن ميونيخ ثم لقاء زينيت  الروسي وتجربة اسيوية مع فريق الوحدات الاردنى انتهت جميعها لمصلحة خصومه الا انها شكلت خير اعداد للفريق الذى يستعد لبداية مشوار الدفاع عن لقبه فى الدورى الممتاز ومن ثم مواجهة فريق كمبالا سيتى فى ذهاب  الدور التمهيدى لدورى الابطال .
فريق رد بل سالزبورغ يصنف كواحد من اندية القمة فى الدورى النمساوى حيث يتصدر حاليا المسابقة هناك برصيد 46 نقطة متقدما بفارق 11 نقطة عن اقرب منافسيه , وفى ذات الوقت يعتبر الفريق ابرز فرسان المنافسة فى  الدورى الاوربي ( يوربا ليغ ) المسابقة القارية الثانية التى ينظمها الاتحاد الاوربي لكرة القدم , حيث يستعد لخوض مباريات دور ال 32 فى فبراير القادم  بمواجهة فريق اياكس امستردام الهولندى ذهابا وايابا وقد وصل الفريق النمساوى لهذه المرحلة عن جدارة مستحقة بحصوله على العلامة الكاملة فى الدور الاول متصدرا مجموعته برصيد 18 نقطة بدون هزيمة او  تعادل متفوقا على اسيبيه الدانماركى وايلفسبورغ السويدى وستاندرلياج البلجيكى ,, هذه النتائج الاوربية والمحلية تؤكد بانه صاحب سيرة ذاتية مميزة وتاريخ حافل بالانتصارات فى بلده وفى المسابقات الاوربية ويكفى انه قبل حضوره للدوحه  قد اسقط بايرن ميونيخ فى تجربة ودية اعقبت لقاء الفريق الالمانى مع المريخ فى قطر . 
مواجهة فريق بهذه القوة والقدرة على تحقيق الانتصارات القياسية فى المباريات الاوربية لابد انها ستضيف الكثير لنجوم المريخ بعد الظهور المشرف ضد بايرن ميونيخ وزينيت الروسي وهى واحدة من المكاسب التى توفرت للمريخ من وراء هذا المعسكر الذى كما ذكرنا من قبل يمثل ( ضربة معلم ) ونجاح يحسب لمجلس ادارة نادى المريخ الذى عرف كيف يعد فريقه من خلال الاحتكاك مع اندية من الوزن الثقيل باقل تكلفة مالية .
لن نراهن على النتيجة فى مباراة اليوم فهى ليست ذات اهمية كبيرة كما انها لاتشكل هدفا فى حد ذاتها بقدرما نتطلع مع جماهير المريخ فى تقديم فاصل جديد من  الاداء المشرف يعكس المرحلة التى وصل اعداد الفريق  ومدى جاهزيته لخوض المباريات التنافسية التى تنتظره فى الشهر القادم وفى ذات الوقت تخفف من حالة القلق والخوف التى تسيطر على الجماهير بسبب ظاهرة العقم الهجومى التى لازمت الفريق فى كل مبارياته التى خاضها فى معسكره الحالي ,, ولكن بكل تأكيد فان الفوز او التعادل على حساب فريق بهذا  الثقل الاوربي اذا تحقق فى تجربة اليوم سيكون مفاجأة كبيرة لاتقل عن تلك المفاجأة التى يقال ان الرئيس البشير سيعلنها فى الثامنة والنصف من مساء  اليوم من داخل قاعة الصداقة وسط ترقب من الشعب السودانى فى الداخل والخارج متزامنة مع صافرة نهاية مباراة المريخ والفريق النمساوى ,, انشاء الله خير !!
سودانى والرعايه الكريمه !
موافقة شركة سودانى على الاستمرار فى رعايتها للدورى الممتاز بعد الانباء التى راجت فى الفترة الماضيه بانسحابها من الرعايه وفض الشراكه مع الاتحاد العام لاشك انها خطوة تستحق عليها الشركة الرائده اسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير  فى بلد لازال يقف فيه القطاع الحكومى والخاص على رصيف الفرجه وتسيطر عليه حالة من الخوف والجبن من الدخول فى شراكات مع مؤسسات العمل الرياضى سواء فى الاتحاد العام او المريخ والهلال رغم ان النشاط الرياضى فى السودان ومسابقات كرة القدم على وجه الخصوص لازالت تشكل اعلى نسبة من الحضور الجماهيرى الذى يعتبر العامل الرئيسي  لاى مؤسسة او شركه تسعى لتسويق وترويج منتجها التجارى ,, لو كان المريخ والهلال وهما بهذه الشعبية الواسعة فى اى بلد اخر لتسابقت عليهما عشرات الشركات لتوقيع عقود بمليارات الجنيهات .
التحية لشركة سودانى وعلى القائمين عليها  على هذا الدور الوطنى بالاستمرار فى رعاية الدورى الممتاز وبالتالي دعم الاندية من خلال مفهوم راقي لاهمية العمل الرياضى .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صاروخ أوسكار يحطم ستوك ويؤهل تشليسي لصدام ناري مع مانشستر سيتي في كأس الاتحاد

حقق فريق تشيلسي فوزًا مستحقًا وسهلاً على ضيفه ستوك سيتي بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم الأحد على ملعب ستامفورد بريدج ضمن منافسات دور ال32 من مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي، ليتأهل "البلوز" للدور التالي.	 
	أحرز البرازيلي أوسكار هدف اللقاء الوحيد في الدقيقة 27، من ركلة حرة مباشرة سددها اللاعب الشاب ببراعة لتسكن المقص الأيمن لأسمير بيجوفيتش حارس مرمى ستوك سيتي، ويمنح مدربه البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو هدية التأهل في عيده ميلاده الحادي والخمسين، أمام 48 ألف و845 متفرج ملأوا مدرجات معقل الفريق اللندني.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ

• المريخ السوداني يواجه ريد بول بطل النمسا بملعب مساء اليوم بالدوحة
•ﺭﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﻧﺎ ﻭﻳﻘﻠﺺ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺑـ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ_ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ
 •ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ ﺑﻄﻼً ﻟـ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺗﺤﺖ 22 ﺳﻨﺔ
•ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺳﺘﺎﻣﻔﻮﺭﺩ ﺑﺮﻳﺪﺝ ﺿﺪ ﺳﺘﻮﻙ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻭﻳﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻈﺎﻓﺔ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ 6 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
•ﺍﺩﻭﺍﺭﺩﻭ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺎﺱ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ...ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
•ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ : ﺍﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻮﻛﺎﻛﻮ ﻭﻣﺠﻲﺀ ﺻﻼﺡ ؟ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻪ
•ﻗﺮﻋﺔ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ : ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮﺳﻴﺘﻲ -
ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ
 ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ - ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ
 ﻛﺎﺭﺩﻳﻒ - ﻭﻳﺠﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ - ﺳﻮﺍﻧﺴﻲ
 ﺳﻨﺪﺭﻻﻧﺪ - ﺳﺎﻭﺛﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ
•ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً : ﻻﻋﺐ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ_ﺻﻼﺡ ﺳﻴﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺭﻗﻢ 15 ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻮﺯ
•ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ : ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻟﺘﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻟـ 11 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ
•ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺎﺗﺎﻧﻴﺎ
•ﺑﺮﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﻋﺮﺿﺎً ﻟﻤﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺗﻴﻠﻲ
•ﻛﻮﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ :ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﻥ
•ﺇﻳﺴﻴﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ"ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ" ﻭﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﻟﻤﻴﻼﻥ
•ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻛﺎﺳﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻘﺔ
•ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﺗﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺳﻬﻼ
•ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ 3 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ
•ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﻲ ﻟﻮﺗﺸﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﻮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻥ
•ﻣﺎﺭﺍﺩﻭﻧﺎ: ﺃﻧﺎ ﺩﺍﺋﻤًﺎ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ!
•ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ: ﺭﺍﻣﺴﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
•ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻳﻬﻨﺊ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻮﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺃﻭﺭﺑﺎ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ
•ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺜﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺛﻤﻴﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﻳﻮ ﻓﺎﻟﻴﻜﺎﻧﻮ
•ﺷﻔﺎﻧﺸﺘﺎﻳﺠﺮ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻷﻱ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ
•ﺳﻴﻤﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﻩ ﺭﻗﻢ 50 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺃﺗﻠﻴﺘﻜﻮ ﻛﻤﺪﺭﺏ
•ﻓﻀﺤﻴﺔ ﺗﻼﻋﺐ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﻀﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻴﺔ
•12 ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﻣﺮﺷﺤﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻣﻬﻢ ﻓﻮﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﺭﺗﻲ
•ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺮ ﻳﻠﻮﻡ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻥ
•ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺄﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﺰﺍﻝ
•ﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻰ ﻭ ﺩﻯ ﺧﻴﺎ ﻭ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻧﺎﻧﺪ ﻳﺮﺣﺒﻮﻥ ﺑﻤﺎﺗﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﻳﺘﺮ
•ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻃﺎﺡ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ..ﻛﺎﺳﻴﺲ ﻳﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ..!
•ﺑﻮﻳﻮﻝ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﻙ : ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻻﻓﻴﻼﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻟﻤﺴﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ (( ﻣﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻔﺖ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ؟؟؟؟؟

 بقلم/الطيب تمبول
 ...
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻨﻔﺲ ﻋﺒﺮﻫﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻧﺤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
 ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺎً ،،، ﺍﻭ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺠﺐ
 ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺪﻫﺎﺵ ،،،
 ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻪ ﺟﻞ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺑﻬﺎ
 ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔً ﻭﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎً ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻴﻌﺎً .
 ﻭﻣﻊ ﺣﻤﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ، ﻭﺣﺮﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻪ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺃﻟﻮﺍﻧﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺤﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻛﻲ
 ﻣﺘﻤﺜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺐ ﻭﻣﺎ
 ﻳﺘﺒﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺁﺛﺎﺭ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ.
 ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺼﻞ ﻣﺠﺘﻤﺎﻋﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ
 ﺷﻐﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻋﻨﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ،،،،
 ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻻ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺭﺙ ﻣﻊ
 ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﻳﻔﺮﺯﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﺎﺋﻦ ﻭﻳﺴﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﻓﺘﻨﺔ ﺍﻣﻪ ﺑﺤﺎﻟﻬﺎ
 ﻗﺪ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،،،، ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ ﻟﺘﻌﺒﺌﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﺍﻟﻬﻼﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﺎ
 ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻋﺪ ،،،، ﻭﻓﻌﻞ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺩﺍﺩ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻬﻢ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺧﺎﻃﺌﻪ
 ﺛﻢ ﺍﻋﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻭﺣﻄﻢ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ
 ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،،،، ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺬﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺎﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ
 ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻭﻣﺎﺻﺎﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻨﻒ ﻭﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ
 ﻟﻼﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺯﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺐ ،،،،
 ﻣﺎﺳﺮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻗﺪ ﻗﺎﻡ ﻏﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺴﺮﺩﻫﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺺ ،،،،
 ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻜﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﻮﺍﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﻭﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ،،،،
 ﺍﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ،،، ﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﺮﻋﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ،،،
 ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺸﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ،،،،،
 ﻳﺤﺜﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻭﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﺩﻭﻥ
 ﺍﻻﻟﺘﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ ،،،،،،،،،،
 ﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﻬﻴﺊ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺳﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻭﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ،،،،
 ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﻤﻴﻦ ،،،،،،
 ﻭﺣﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺑﻨﺸﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ،،،، ﻭﺣﺪﻭﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺑﻬﺘﺎﻑ ﻣﺤﺒﺐ
 ﻭﺣﺘﻤﺎ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﺮﺻﻪ ﻟﻴﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ
 ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻨﺸﻐﻞ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ،،،
 ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺗﻪ ،،،،،،
 ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺟﻠﻪ ﻳﻬﺘﻒ
 ﻭﺑﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪ
 ﻭﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺟﻠﻪ
 ﻳﺴﺎﻧﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺨﻄﺊ
 ﻭﻳﻬﺘﻒ ﻟﻪ )) ﻭﻻ ﻳﻬﻤﻚ ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﻨﻚ (((
 ﻻﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﺴﺊ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻣﻬﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﺑﺎﺋﻬﻢ،،،،،،،
 ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﻘﺪﺱ ﻭﻳﺴﺎﻧﺪ ،،،،،،
 ﻣﺎﻧﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺗﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﻐﻴﺮ
 ﻟﻠﻤﻔﺎﻫﻴﻢ،،،

 ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺕ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﻪ ؛ -
 ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ،،،،،
 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ
 ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﺠﻨﻪ ﺑﺘﻬﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻝ ،،،،،،،،،
 ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺗﻮﻋﺪﻫﺎ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻲ ﺳﺮﻕ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ،،،،،،،
 ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺒﻴﻊ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﻣﻌﺪﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ؟؟؟؟
 ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺠﻦ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ﻭﻫﻞ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﺩﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﻩ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ﻣﺎﺋﺔ ﻋﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ﻭﺍﻟﻒ ﻋﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﻪ
 ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻻﺗﻄﻬﺮﻭﺍ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﺳﻪ ،،،
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻣﺘﻬﺎ،،،،
 ﻭﺣﻔﻆ ﺷﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﻭﺳﻼﻣﺔ ﺷﻌﻮﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻗﻲ
 ﺑﻬﺎ ...
 ﻫﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﺴﻄﺮﻩ ﻗﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﻓﻖ
 ﻣﻊ ﻗﺪﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻫﺪﺍﻓﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻗﻲ
 ﺑﻬﺎ

 ﻟﻤﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ -:
 ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﻣﻜﻲ
 ﻗﺪﺳﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺠﻤﻌﻜﻢ
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*حمد الله على السلامه يا ابو البنات ليك وحشه شديده وتانى ما طول الغيبه .. أهلا بنجم السعد وفارس الحوبه والمتوهج .. إن شاء الله المانع خير وتكون بخير وعافيه .. مرحبا بك وشرفّت ونوّرت
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ

• المريخ السوداني يواجه ريد بول بطل النمسا بملعب مساء اليوم بالدوحة

تشكر الاخ ابو البنات
عودا حميد

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انتباهة رياضية // كمال حامد

 المباريات التجريبية..

 < فرقنا تسافر من أجل إقامة معسكرات في الخارج دون تخطيط متكامل ودون تحديد عدد المباريات وأسماء الفرق التي سيلعبون معها، وكل شيء متروك للظروف، وباستثناء مباراة المريخ مع البايرن فلم تكن هنالك أية برمجة، وهنا كانت البرمجة من الفريق الألماني، أما بقية مباريات المريخ وكل مباريات الهلال فقد برمجت فيما بعد....
 < كثير من فرقنا تقرر إقامة معسكر خارجي ويترك أمر المكان والزمان للظروف، وكثيراً ما نسمع أن المعسكر في أديس أبابا ويتحول للقاهرة، وسمعنا وقرأنا أن المريخ سيكمل معسكره في الإمارات ولم يذهب، والهلال ما جاب سيرة الإمارات وسيغادر إليها كما قرأنا وهكذا دواليك.
 < معروف علمياً وعملياً أن المعسكرات بعد فترات الراحة تكون ما بين ستة إلى ثمانية أسابيع نصفها بدون كرة وفي النصف الثاني من المعسكر تبدأ التدريبات بالكرة، وفي نهاية المعسكر تبدأ المباريات التجريبية متدرجة من تقسيمة إلى فرق خفيفة إلى فرق أقوى، ولديكم تفاصيل مبارياتنا لتعرفوا الفرق بيننا والعالم.
 < ذكرنا أن ما حققته مباراة المريخ والبايرن من نجاح إعلامي للسودان ومن أداء رجولي من أولادنا جعلنا نعتبرها استثناءً ولكنها ليست قاعدة وإلا للجأ العالم إلى تغيير مفاهيمه وعدلت كليات التربية الرياضية مناهحها.
 نقطة نقطة

 < لعب الفريقان الأردنيان الكبيران الوحدات والرمثا مباراة تجريبية قوية في الدوحة وحققت فوائدها ولم تقم القيامة ولم «تتخابت التلفرنات» من عمان محذرة، والكلام لإدارتي القمة اللتين ظنتا أن إقامة مباراة بين الفريقين في الدوحة نهاية العالم.
 < هاتفني من الدوحة نجوم الهلال الكبار شوقي عبد العزيز وطارق أحمد آدم وشيخ إدريس، وعلمت أن إدارة الهلال الجديدة وجهت لهم الدعوة لمرافقة البعثة.. صفقوا لإدارة الحاج عطا المنان.
 < هل ستدفع المالية هذا الموسم أيضاً فاتورة تلفزة الدوري بدلاً من تلفزيون محمد حاتم سليمان الذي يتكاسل في الوفاء بالتلفزة التي تحقق له المليارات، ويتشجع ويدفع الملايين لمطربة سورية مغمورة حضرت مع والدتها ومرافقيها لتغني لنا أغنية الكاشف «أسمر جميل.. وين يا أسمر»؟
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*من لمسة // عبدالله عثمان

 ريد بول.. يارب جول.

 < بحمد الله سينهي المريخ فترة إعداده في الدوحة بعد تجربة اليوم أمام ريد بول النمساوي والتي نتمنى أن تكون أفضل من تجارب الفريق الثلاث السابقات من حيث المردود اللياقي والنجاعة الهجومية المفتقدة طيلة «270» دقيقة لم يظهر فيها المريخ على مستوى الهجوم بالشكل المطلوب....
 < نعلم أن ريد بول يشبه زينت وبايرن في أسلوب اللعب الذي يعتمد على اللامركزية ويعتمد أسلوباً يشبه الكرة الشاملة وهو ما سيصعب على الأحمر الوصول لشباكه ناهيك عن الفوز عليه.
 < بالطبع لن تنتظر جماهير الأحمر فوز الفريق الذي عجز عن تسجيل أي هدف في الوحدات الذي دخل المباراة بحذر فوجد فريقاً بلا أنياب يستهلك الوقت في صناعة الفرص وإهدارها فخطف منه الفوز في آخر دقائق المباراة. لكنها تطمع في ظهور الفرقة الحمراء بالتشكيل الذي أقنع كروجر بأحقيته في تمثيل المريخ في بداية مشواره في الدوري والمنافسة الإفريقية.
 < لاخلاف على حجز أكرم وجعفر وأمير وغاندي والطاهر وباسيرو وباسكال وهيثم لمواقعهم في تشكيلة كروجرالأساسية ولم تظهر ملامح بقية التشكيل لتردد كروجر بين اللعب بمهاجم وحيد وثلاثي وسط متقدم وبين اللعب بمهاجمين ورباعي وسط.
 < لو اختار الألماني اللعب بمهاجمين صريحين سيفقد باسيرو أو باسكال مكانه لمصلحة لاعب وسط متقدم «شيميلس، راجي،رمضان، فيصل، الباشا»
 ليكون شكل الفريق «4-1-3-2» أو اللعب بمهاجم وحيد وثلاثي وسط مهاجم ولو انتهج هذه الطريقة نتوقع ظهور راجي ورمضان بجوار هيثم وخلفهم باسيرو وباسكال «4-2-3-1» وهي الطريقة التي أنهى بها كروجر الموسم الفائت ولا يزال يختبرها في معسكر الدوحة.
 < طريقة كروجر الحالية لا تتوافق وإماكنيات لاعبيه البدنية والفنية ولا تخدم طموحات الفريق في التقدم بعيداً في أبطال إفريقيا إذ أن كل فرق القارة تعول على المواجهة التي تلعب على أرضها في تحقيق فارق مريح يجنبها شرور الخروج من البطولات الذي كثيراً ما يكون لأسباب خارج أرضية الملعب.
 < وكروجر الذي سلمت معه الجرة مرة وهو يسافر لرواندا وفرقته متقدمة بنتيجة مخيفة «2-1» ويعود من هناك ببطاقة التأهل بعد أن بلغت روح جماهير الأحمر الحلقوم مطالب بعدم تكرار تلك التجربة لذلك نتمنى أن يعود المريخ الذي نعرفه ضارباً بقوة على أرضه ومرعباً للخصوم.
 < ابتسمت القرعة للمريخ في لعب مباراته الافتتاحية بملعب الخرطوم وأمام الأهلي عطبرة وهي مواجهة محلية بنكهة الإفريقي ونحسب أنها ستحمل مؤشراً واضحاً لمدى استعداد الفرقتين للبطولات الإفريقية.
 < وأداء المريخ لهذه المباراة تحديداً وعلى ملعب الخرطوم الذي سيشهد لقاؤه بكمبالا سيتي في نظري أفضل من كل تجارب المريخ التي شهدتها الدوحة وليت المريخ عاد من الدوحة بعد مباراة البايرن مباشرة وواجه الإسماعيلي الذي حل ضيفاً علينا وغادر دون أن تستفيد منه فرقنا المشاركة إفريقياً.
 آخر لمسة
 < أكبر مهدد للمريخ في البطولة الإفريقية هو ما سردناه بخصوص تجربة أتراكو والفوز بهدف اعتماداً على إمكانية النجاح في الحفاظ عليه خارج الديار.
 «وكروجر شكلو ناوي عليها تاني».
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

انتباهة رياضية // كمال حامد

المباريات التجريبية..

< فرقنا تسافر من أجل إقامة معسكرات في الخارج دون تخطيط متكامل ودون تحديد عدد المباريات وأسماء الفرق التي سيلعبون معها، وكل شيء متروك للظروف، وباستثناء مباراة المريخ مع البايرن فلم تكن هنالك أية برمجة، وهنا كانت البرمجة من الفريق الألماني، أما بقية مباريات المريخ وكل مباريات الهلال فقد برمجت فيما بعد....



 يا أستاذ/ كمال حامد اتق الله المريخ .. الزعيم من سافر عارف انو حايلعب ثلاثة مباريات وتم تحديدها بالأسم قبل سفره للدوحه .. أنت كنت نائم ويا دوب صحيت .. معليش فعلا الهليل سافر للدوحه بدون أى برنامج لمباريات واصلو سافر للدوحه بس عشان الزعيم سافر الدوحه والنار أن طلقت فيه .. كلام الأستاذ الكبير غير واقعى وليس صحيحا وده شىء يحسب عليك .. الزعيم فى الطريق الصحيح ويعمل بمنهجه وبرامج وخطط فلا تشطح يا استاذ و للأستاذ الكبير فائق الحب والتقدير والإحترام
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووووووووورين الرائعين زول هناك وابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺩﺭﺭ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ /// ﻭﺩ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ

 ﺇﻋﻼﻡ ﻫﺪﺍﻡ

 * ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻳﺮﻱ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻭﺍﻟتقﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﻭﺃلبﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺛﻐﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻟﺴﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻭ ﺯﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴية ﻫﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺍﺕ
 * ﻣﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻫﻮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻋﻦ ﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻄﺮ
 ﻭﺗﺒﺨﻴﺲ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻭﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﻭﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺋﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺩﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥ
 * ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻀﺂ ﺍﺻﺒح ﻫﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻋﻦ ﺧلافﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻭﺍﺭﻏﻮ ﻭﺧﻼﻑ ﺑﺸه مﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻥ
 ﺍﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮف ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﺨﻮﺽ ﺣﺮﺑﺂ ﺿﺮﻭﺱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﺮف ﺑﺄﻥ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻭﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻫﻲ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺯﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺳﻮﺍﻩ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ بأنها ﺻﺤﻒ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺧﺎﻟﺼﺔ ﻭﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺑﺄﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺳﻮﺍﻩ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻻ ﻫﻢ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺳﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﻣﻬﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﻫﻲ ﻣﻬﻨﺔ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺄﺧﺬ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺂ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺂ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻝ ﺻﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ (( ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺬ ﺍﻷﺟﺮ ﺣﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ )) ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﺈﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻻ ﻫﻢ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺳﻮﻱ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺒﺎﻉ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﻐﺾ ﺍلنﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻭ ﻛﺬﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﺈﻧﻬﻢ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺰ ﻭﺟﻞ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻬﻢ ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺄﺧﺬﻭ ﺍﺟﺮﺁ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﺤﺎﺳﺒﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻤﻠﻬﻢ
 * ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺉ ﺑﺎﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺃﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﺗﻮﺻﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻝ ﻭﻧﺴﺠﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺤﺮﻳﻔﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺼﺪﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺉ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺀ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ
 * ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺇﻓﺘﺮﺿﻨﺎ ﺻﺤﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻓﻬﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺛﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻫﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﻲ ﺗﻠﻔﻴﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺌﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻹﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺨﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺋﺪﻩ
 * ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﻥ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﺻﺤﺎﻓﺘﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻛﺎﺫﺑﻪ وﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﺷﺠﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻋﻦ  ﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﻧﻲ ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻌﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﻨﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺴﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﺨﺎﻥ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ
 * ﻣﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﺘﻪ ﻻ ﺍﻗﺼﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻫﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻡ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟصحﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻳﻀﺂ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻫﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 * ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻣﺘﻲ ﺗﺼﺒﺢ ﺻﺤﺎﻓﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺨﻠﻔﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟحرﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺰﻳﻬﻪ ﻭﻻ ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﺤﺮﻱ ﺻﺤﻔﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ 
 * ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻛﺬﺏ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺍﻗﻴﺔ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻧﺸﺮ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ ﻓﻤﺜﻶ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﻦ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﻗﺸﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻭﻳﺤﻜﻲ ﺍﺣﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﺷﻴﺌﺂ
 ﻟﻸﺧﺮ ﻭﻳﻌﺒﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺼﺪﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﺠﻤﻠﺔ (( ﺩﺍ ﻛﻼﻡ ﺟﺮﺍﺋﺪ )) ﻭﻗﺪ ﻭﺭﺩ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺒﻴﻪ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟسودﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺣﻲ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭﺁ
 ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺸﺘﺮي ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ من حر ماله 
 * ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﻨﺎ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺴﺪ وابتعدنا عن التنافس الشريف واصبح إعلامنا سالب بدل ان يكون إبجابي واصبح الصحفي يبيع ضميره مقابل المال واصبح الصحفي يكتب اي شيء مقابل ان يبيع صحيفته حتي لو كان كذبآ 
 * رحم الله الصحفين النزيهين امثال صلاح سعيد وعبد المجيد عبد الرازق الذين إبتعدو تمامآ عن المناكفات والتعصب الأعمي خاصة عبد المجيد الذي ورغم مريخيته إلا انه كان مثالآ في الحيادية حتي اتهمه البعض بأنه هلالي بسبب كتاباته الموزونه
 * لا توجد في العالم صحافة تتعامل بهذه الطريقة سوي السودان حيث تتسابق الصحف في نشر الأكاذيب
 * ما تفعله الصحافة السودانية هو تلاعب بعقول الجمهور الرياضي وتقليل من فهمهم وعدم مراعاة لإجتهادهم للحصول علي الصحف ودفعهم من اموالهم الخاصة مقابل الحصول علي صحيفة 
 * يخرج المشجع المريخ منذ الصباح الباكر حتي يصل إلي المكتبة ليشتري صحيفته المفضله حتي يتابع اخبار فريقه ليجد ان الصحيفة تكتب عناوينها الرئيسية عن خلافات بين لاعبي الهلال 
 * ماذا يستفيد مشجع مريخي من اخبار الهلال وماذا يستفيد مشجع هلالي من اخبار المريخ  يا عالم 
 * كفو عن التلاعب بعقول المواطن السوداني وتحرو المصداقية يا صحفيين في ما تكتبونه لأنكم محاسبون علي ما تكتبونه في صحفكم 
 * نسأل الله ان يرفع من شأن صحافتنا الرياضية ويهديهم إلي مافيه مصلحة انديتها 

 درر متفرقه

 *يخوض المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم مباراته الأخيرة في معسكره الإعدادي امام ريد بول النمساوي 
 * عدم إحراز المريخ لاهداف خلال معسكره الخالي لا يمثل مشكله لأن المريخ لعب امام فرق كبيرة وبرشلونة بجلالة قدره لم يسجل في البايرن خلال مباراتين
 * المريخ في مرحلة إعداد ومباريات ودية ولا تهم فيها النتائج بقدر ما تهم فيها الفائدة الفنية 
 * صرح مدرب كمبالا سيتي بالأمس قائلآ ان المريخ له جمهور كبير ولكنه لا يشجع خلال المباراة
 * المباراة القادمة نريد ان نعرف مدرب كمبالا علي جمهور المريخ الشرس الذي يقف إلي جانب فريقه ولا يدخل فقط من اجل المشاهده ولكنه يدخل المباراة من اجل التشجيع فقط 

 آخر درة
 اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يا اخى 
شكرا ليك
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ابو البنات 
تصدق ؟
مشتاق ليك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*احمد يونس

 عين علي المريخ

 المريخ يناديكم

 بدا فريق المريخ الاعداد للموسم القادم قبل فتره بمعسكر داخلي اقيم في الخرطوم
 استمر لمدة اسبوعين و في هذه الايام يقيم النصف الثاني من الاعداد المعسكر الخارجي ايضا لمدة اسبوعين وشهد مباريات للفريق ضد بايرن ميونخ الالماني كاول
 مباراه للفريق في بداية الاعداد ثم لعب ضد زينت الروسي كثاني مباراه للفريق ثم لعب
 ضد الوحدات كثالث مباراه للفريق ويلعب اليوم ضد رد بول النمساوي كرابع واخر مباراه
 للفريق في المعسكر الخارجي الذي يقيمه في قطر قبل العوده للخرطوم

 هذا المعسكر شهد الكثير من الايجابيات ، كانت البدايه بحضور جميع لاعبي المريخ
 ( المحترفين ) في الوقت المحدد وهذا الامر لم يكن يحدث في السابق ، كان هنالك
 محترفين ياتون بعد بداية المعسكر .

 ايضا من ايجابيات المعسكر اداء الفريق لمباريات من العيار الثقيل واللعب ضد فرق
 عالميه لم يكن احد يحلم بان يلعب فريق سوداني ضدهم في المعسكر .

 هذا المعسكر شهد تطور في الفريق من حيث الاستثمار قصير المدي مثل التعاقد مع
 شركة اوريدو للاتصالات للاعلان علي شعار الفريق في المباريات التي يؤديها الفريق
 في المعسكر الحالي بمبلغ 250الف دينار قطري ، ثم التعاقد مع شركة سوداني للاتصالات ايضا للاعلان علي شعار الفريق في المعسكر الحالي

 هذه التعاقدات لم يكن احد يتوقعها لكن الدافع الاساسي لهذه الشركات للاعلان علي
 شعار المريخ كان المواجهات التي لعبها ضد البايرن وزينت ويلعب ضد ورد بول اليوم لانهم فرق عالميه
 ومن المؤكد كل وسائل الاعلام سوف تنقل اخبار المباراه وهنالك اعداد كبيره من محبي
 هذه الانديه سوف تشاهد المباراه وهنا سوف يظهر اسم الشركه وذلك سوف يعود عليها بفوائده كثيره

 عموما من حبث الاستثمار فهذا المعسكر شهد تطور كبير للفريق واصبح اسم المريخ
 عند الكثير من الشركات العربيه مهم جدا من حيث الاعلان

 ايضا من حيث الاداء ففريق المريخ استفاد كثيرا من مواجهة بايرن ميونخ باداء جميل وقوي اجبر الجميع علي الاشاده بالمريخ برغم خسارة الفريق بهدفين دون مقابل
 ثم مواجهة زينت الروسي ايضا استفاد المريخ منها كثيرا وادات لرفع معدل اللياقه عند لاعبي المريخ
 ثم مواجهة الوحدات وهنا يمكن ان يكون الفريق استفاد كثيرا لان الفريق لعب من اجل الفوز عكس المباريات السابقه (البايرن وزينت )لعب من اجل الخساره باقل عدد من
 الاهداف
 ثم يختتم الفريق مساء اليوم اخر مباراه له في المعسكر الحالي ضد رد بول النمساوي

 عموما لا يمكن ان نقطع الشك ببنجاح المعسكر او فشله الي اذا بداء الموسم
 واختتم وحقق الفريق المطلوب

 يخوض فريق المريخ مباراه يوم واحد من شهر فبراير ضد فريق الاشانتي الغاني مباراه
 وديه باستاد الخرطوم
 ثم يلعب يوم الرابع من شهر فبراير اول مباراه له هذا الموسم في الدوري ضد فريق الاهلي عطبره ايضا باستاد الخرطوم
 ثم يواجه في الثامن من فبراير كمبالا ستي في البطوله الافريقيه كاول مباراه للفريق
 في البطوله الافريقيه ايضا باستاد الخرطوم ، وهذه المواجهه هي الاهم للفريق

 هذه المباريات و اقصد هنا الاشانتي والاهلي يمكن ان تشكل فائده كبيرا جدا للمريخ وتؤدي الي ارتفاع معدل اللياقه عند اللاعبين ، لان فريق الاشانتي يلعب كره جميله
 جدا ويمكن ان يفيد ذلك في مباراة كمبالا
 مباراة الاهلي عطبره ايضا يمكن ان تفيد الفريقين معا لان الفريقين بعد هذه المواجهه
 باربعه ايام يلعبون اول مباراه لهم في البطوله الافريقيه ( ابطال و كنفدراليه )
 هذه المباريات يمكن ان تفيد المريخ اذا لاعبين المريخ لعبوا بجديه وبدون استهتار
 وايضا يمكن ان تاثر علي الفريق اذا لا قدر الله اصيب احد من اللاعبين

 جماهير المريخ التفوا حول المريخ، يجب ان ننسي كل شي ، ان نسامح بعض من اجل
 المريخ

 مع بداية الموسم يجب ان نكون كلنا خلف المريخ

 مباراة كمبالا هي الاهم يا جماهير المريخ ، لاننا هرمنا و حان الوقت لنفرح ببطوله خارجيه جديده

 يجب علينا ان نحلم بالبطولات ، نعمل العلينا وننتظر التوفيق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالي

 اخوتي الصفوه اعرف تماما انكم لم ولان تقصروا في يوم من الايام مع المريخ ، كنتم
 مع الفريق في جميع المباريات ، لكن يجب ان نتذكر شي واحد وهو التفوق من عند
 الله يا صفوه

 المريخ يناديكم الان ويجب ان يكون الجميع حضورا في جميع مباريات الفريق في الموسم القادم خصوصا مباراة الاهلي في بداية الدوري ومباراة كمبالا

 مباراة كمبالا تبقت لها اقل من اسبوعين ويجب ان نكون في الموعد وان نتجهز من الان للمباراه

 ونتمني التوفيق للجميع

 اخر الكلام

 غدا اكتب عن مباراة كمبالا وحديث مدرب فريق كمبالا عن فريق المريخ في الحوار الذي اجراءه معه الاستاذ ناصر بابكر عبر صحيفة الهدف

 وبالتوفيق للجميع

 ياربي بالمصطفي بلغ مقاصدنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخوتى على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

حمد الله على السلامه يا ابو البنات ليك وحشه شديده وتانى ما طول الغيبه .. أهلا بنجم السعد وفارس الحوبه والمتوهج .. إن شاء الله المانع خير وتكون بخير وعافيه .. مرحبا بك وشرفّت ونوّرت



تسلم حبيبنا اشكر والله غصبن عننا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ابو البنات 
تصدق ؟
مشتاق ليك



تسلم يا غالي نحن بالاكتر
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خارطة الطريق || ناصر بابكر
 الإهتمام بالتفاصيل
 ------------------------------
 * في الوقت الذي يحتفي فيه الجميع هنا في السودان بمعسكر المريخ الحالي بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة والذي وصف بـ(المثالي والنموذجي والإستثنائي)، جاء حديث الألماني كروجر في حوار (الهدف) أمس الأول في توقيت مثالي لينبه مختلف قطاعات الأحمر إلى جزئيات مهمة تتعلق بعدم الترتيب الجيد لبعض الأشياء بصورة تؤثر سلباً على التقييم النهائي وتقلل من درجة التميز.
 * وقيمة حديث المدير الفني في نظري تتمثل في أنه يوجه رسالة تذكير للقاعدة المريخية بأن هنالك أوجه قصور ما زالت موجودة وسلبيات يمكن أن تمثل عائقاً أمام تحقيق التطلعات والطموحات الكبيرة المتعلقة بالمشوار القاري تحديداً ما لم يتم الإنتباه لها والعمل على تلافيها والإجتهاد للوصول إلى قدر أكبر من الإحترافية في العمل الإدارية وتحديداً في جزئية الإهتمام بالتفاصيل.
 * إذ لفت كروجر الأنظار إلى أوجه قصور شابت المعسكر الحالي مثل التدرب في ملاعب بعيدة عن مقر إقامة الفريق الأمر الذي يهدر وقتاً ليس بالقصير في الإنتقال من وإلى مكان تدريب، إلى جانب التنقل المستمر بين الملاعب لأن تلك الأشياء لم يتم ترتيبها قبل إنطلاقة المعسكر وهو جانب سلبي ينبغي أن تستفيد منه إدارة النادي في الترتيب للمعسكرات القادمة.
 * ومن الجوانب السلبية التي أشار إليها الألماني عدم تنظيم أي برنامج ترفيهي للاعبين لكسر جو التدريبات الشاقة والعنيفة التي يخضعون لها خاصة مع طول فترة المعسكر حيث لفت الجنرال النظر إلى أهمية تنظيم برنامج ترفيهي في المعسكرات لدعم اللاعبين معنوياً ومساعدتهم على الإقبال على التدريبات بروح جديدة وشهية مفتوحة وتقبل الضغط العنيف الذي يخضعون له إلى جانب خلق أجواء أسرية وفرايحية وسط الفريق تجعل المناخ محفزاً أكثر للعمل.
 * وما يجعل حديث كروجر ذو أهمية كبيرة أنه جاء في توقيت مثالي للفت الإنتباه لأشياءه مهمة ينبغي ترتيبها سريعاً قبل أن تصبح مشكلة تعيق الفريق منها تجهيز شقق المحترفين الأجانب وهي نقطة أشار إليها الألماني في حديثه ولكن ما يهمني ويشغل بالي في الوقت الحالي هو النظام الذي سيتبع على الصعيد الأفريقي في الموسم الجديد و(المضغوط) بسبب المونديال والذي يتطلب ترتيبات دقيقة وتخطيط مبكر لأي خطوة قادمة وتنفيذ سريع ومراعاة لعامل الوقت في إنجاز تلك الخطوات.
 * فالوقت الذي يفصل بين مباريات الذهاب والإياب في النسخة القادمة من الأبطال والكونفيدرالية كذلك هو أسبوع واحد فقط بعد أن كان أسبوعين في السنوات الماضية والمريخ سيلعب أمام كمبالا سيتي بالخرطوم في الثامن من يناير على أن يؤدي لقاء الإياب بالعاصمة الأوغندية في الخامس عشر منه.
 * الوضعية أعلاه تحتم على المريخ التحرك سريعاً لحجز وترتيب أمر ملاعب التدريبات لفريق كمبالا سيتي حتى لا يواجه الفريق الأوغندي أي صعوبات أو مشاكل بأداء تدريباته وضرورة التحرك المبكر ومنذ الآن تفرضها مشكلة إغلاق ملعبي المريخ والهلال للصيانة ومع إنطلاقة الممتاز في الرابع من فبراير ووجود خمسة أندية بالعاصمة (المريخ، الهلال، الخرطوم الوطني، الأهلي الخرطوم والنسور) فإن ملاعب التدريبات ستمثل مشكلة يتطلب تفاديها التحرك المبكر والتنسيق مع الإتحاد المحلي لتأمين تدريبات كمبالا تحديداً والذي يستضيف الإياب على ملعبه وأي مشكلة تواجهه بالخرطوم سيضعها الأوغنديون مباشرة في خانة (الحرب النفسية) والتعمد وسيعملون على الرد بشكل أعنف عبر معاملة غاية في السوء قبل لقاء الإياب.
 * ومع ضيق الوقت بين مباراتي الذهاب والإياب الذي يقتصر على أسبوع واحد فقط، فإن المريخ مطالب ومنذ اللحظة بالترتيب لسفر وفد مقدمة إلى العاصمة الأوغندية في اليوم التالي مباشرة للقاء الذهاب ليقوم بكل الترتيبات اللازمة للبعثة من إختيار فندق جيد حتى لو إضطر المريخ لدفع مبلغ مالي إضافي حال حجز له كمبالا في فندق سيئ إلى جانب ترتيب أمر ملاعب التدريبات وهي تفاصيل تتطلب متابعتها مبكراً لتفادي مفاجآت القارة الأفريقية المخيفة وهو الأمر الذي يتطلب إهتماماً فائقاً بكل صغيرة وكبيرة.
 * التخطيط الجيد للقاء الإياب والتعامل معه بحذر أمر مطلوب بشدة لأن كمبالا سيتي ولتحقيق رغبته في التأهل يمكن أن يلجأ إلى أي أسلوب ليمهد الطريق لنفسه لخطف بطاقة الترشح والتجارب يفترض أن تكون قد علمت المريخ والأندية السودانية بشكل عام توقع أي سيناريوهات في بلاد القارة السمراء ووضع إحتمال الأسوأ دائماً وبالتالي فإن الإستفادة من دورس معاناة واجهها النادي في السنوات الماضية يبقى أمراً واجباً يحتم إرسال وفد مقدمة مبكراً إلى العاصمة الأوغندية.
 * اليوم يختتم المريخ تجاربه التحضيرية بمعسكر العاصمة القطرية الدوحة بمواجهة قوية ومفيدة جديدة أمام ريدبول سالزبورغ النمساوي وهي تجربة بلا شك سيحقق خلالها الأحمر مكاسب كبيرة شأنها شأن التجارب الثلاث الماضية وعلى المستوى الشخصي لست قلقاًً على فريق الكرة لأنه في أيدٍ أمينة مع الجنرال الألماني كروجر لكن ما يثير القلق حقاً قبل إنطلاقة الموسم هو عدم إهتمام الإدارة بالشكل الكافي ببعض التفاصيل التي يمكن أن تؤثر سلباً على مسيرة الزعيم.
 * (منقولة ولاّ ما منقولة؟) سؤال بدأ يتردد بكثيرة وبصورة واسعة منذ الأمس وسيكون على لسان كل مريخي اليوم وكالعادة تترك الإدارة أنصار النادي في حيرة من أمرهم بحثاً عن معلومة مؤكدة بخصوص النقل وأتمنى.. أتمنى أن أقرأ خبراً صباح اليوم في الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ في الفيس بوك بخصوص التلفزة إحتراماً من إدارة النادي لجماهيره.
 * عموماً، الزملاء بالدوحة والذين إستفسرناهم بالأمس وأكدوا لنا أن اللقاء لن ينقل تلفزويناً شأنه شأن المباريات الثلاث الماضية.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اصل الحكاية //حسن فاروق

 معتز كبير ... محنة لاعب ...
 معتز كبير في السجن لأسباب مالية ؟ محنة لاعب يحتاج وقفة من مختلف قطاعات الوسط الرياضي ، في زمن تضخ فيه المليارات من الاموال في الفاضي أكثر من المليان ، معتز أعرفه جيدا ، فهو كان ولازال شابا رائعا رغم المحنة ، محبوب وسط زملاءه ، محترم من الإعلام ، يتحدث بحساب ، هاديء ، طموح ، زاد وهو لاعب من حصيلته المعرفية في مختلف أشكال المعرفة ، بل إنه من اللاعبين الذي بدأوا مبكرا في التوثيق لمسيرتهم الرياضية ، كان مرتبا لدرجة أنه أهل نفسه لمرحلة مابعد المستطيل الأخضر ، إشتغل لفترات بالصحافة ومحللا بالإذاعة والفضائيات .
 أذكر إستعانتي به كثيرا لإقناع عدد من اللاعبين لإجراء حوارات عندما كنت أعمل بصحيفة ( المشاهد) في إنطلاقتها الأولي ، ومن ذكرياتي معه في هذه الفترة إقناعه لنجوم الفريق المقيمين ببيت اللاعبين بإجراء حوار جماعي علي مائدة إفطار رمضان ، في إطار سلسة من الحوارات الاجتماعية مع النجوم وأسرهم ، في رمضان ، ولن أنسي هذا اليوم الذي جمعني بمعتز كبير ، نزار الفاتح والصادق تبري ، الحارس كاشان ، واللاعب القادم من مدني في ذلك الوقت دورية ، وحضر للزيارة بعد ذلك ريتشارد جاستن وإدوارد جلدو ، وكان بيت اللاعبين في ذلك الوقت بالمهندسين ، خرجت من هذه الجلسة بحوار ممتع وقضيت معهم وقتا طيبا برفقة صديقي المصور البارع عمر جدو .
 يحتاج معتز كبير لوقفة حقيقية من الوسط الرياضي بمختلف ألوان طيفه ، ولتكن البداية بالنادي الذي سجل فيه إسمه بأحرف من نور ( الهلال) ، والمريخ اقرب إن لم يكن في مستوي الهلال ، ولن يستثني أحد ، فالنجم الكبير يحتاج وقفة من مريخ الفاشر وهلالها ، قبل هلال الجبال ، ويحتاج إلي الاتحاد مدني ونيل الحصاحيصا وامل عطبرة والأهلي ، وللخرطوم الوطني دور لايقل عن دور أهلي الخرطوم ، والموردة مازالت في الممتاز بوقفتها مع معتز ، وللرابطة رسالة يجب أن تصل كبير من كوستي ، وأهلي شندي أفضل من يتقدم الصفوف لمساندة إبن المنطقة في محنته .
 معتز لم يكن مهاجما عاديا ، فهو اللاعب الوحيد الذي كسر رقمه القياسي أكثر من مرة ، فقد أحرز لقب هداف الدوري الممتاز خمس مرات متتالية وهو رقم قياسي يستحيل الوصول إليه حاليا ، وهو ايضا اللاعب الوحيد الذي نال لقب هداف الممتاز منفردا بعيدا عن هلال مريخ ، عندما فاز بلقبه الأول مع مريخ بورتسودان .
 أتمني أن يسارع الرياضييين داخل وخارج الوطن بالتنادي لحل أزمة اللاعب التي طالت ، فأهل الرياضة أثبتوا في مواقف كثيرة أنهم قادرون علي تجاوز مثل هذه الازمات . فهل يفعلونها هذة المرة مع معتز كبير ؟ اتمني .
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كل االشكر الحبيب أبو البنات
                        	*

----------

